# Yummy mummy...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What is with yummy mummys? Do they have special driving law dispensation?

On my way to work this morning slowing from 60mph (legally) for a 90Âº left hand bend about 75 yards ahead when an A4 convertible comes round the bend towards me with her offside wheels clearly over the centre lines and on my side of the road. Then she slams the horn and I could see her mouthing at me, but still she was on my side of the road!

I moved nearside as far as possible and just before taking the bend glanced in my rear view mirror to see her STILL over the centre line...

Makes my blood boil... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

But you would've wouldn't ya. :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Well if you s+*ed c#ck all day you would have Blurred vision(too much close up work) :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Well if you s+*ed c#ck all day you would have Blurred vision(too much close up work) :lol:


Yummy Mummies smoking crack? 

What is the world coming to? :wink:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> But you would've wouldn't ya. :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

It is proven fact that giving birth to children lowers brain function. It's the government's fault for allowing mummies to drive in the first place. 8) 8) 8) 8)

There is some evidence that brain function slowly returns, but this can take decades by which time senility is starting to take effect.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Women know your limits


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> Women know your limits


I knew it was this before i clicked it Bam. :lol:

"I know about embroidery and kittens?" :lol:

"Look at the women, aren't they pretty".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lrJg8NM ... re=related


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't get me started on moms parking outside schools , got 3 close to work :evil: ffin nightmare :!:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I knew it was this before i clicked it Bam. :lol:
> 
> "I know about embroidery and kittens?" :lol:
> 
> "Look at the women, aren't they pretty".


You would though, wouldn't ya?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

A joke in the comments...

Why don't women have watches?
There's a clock on the stove!

:lol:


----------

